# Horus Heresy: Garro - Ashes of Fealty (Short Audio)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Horus Heresy: Garro - Ashes of Fealty








*The Story*:
_After bringing warning of Horus’s treachery to Terra, Nathaniel Garro bade a solemn farewell to his Death Guard brethren and was set upon a more noble path than he ever could have imagined for himself. Now, an old comrade returns - Meric Voyen, once an Apothecary of the XIVth Legion, carrying a deadly cargo within the boundaries of the Solar System. Knowing only too well that to underestimate the powers of the warp is to fall prey to their corrupting influence, Garro must decide if any good can come of Voyen’s mission... and whether or not it is already too late to act against it._
*Listen to it because*:
_Two old friends, now enemies, meet over a mysterious casket in this clash of ideals. Apothecary Meric Voyen challenges the mission of Knight Errant Nathaniel Garro. The tension mounts as the story heads to a climactic ending. And what lurks in the casket is as disgusting as it’s frightening…_

So the only other surviving named Death Guard from _Flight of the Eisenstein_ returns for the first time since 2007 (?) only to become evil in a short audio drama story and most likely killed off? I do not like this one bit.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoilers



Well, that started out going exactly as I dreaded it would, subverted for a moment and then went right back down again.

Voyen and Garro are arguing on a ship, with a mysterious casket in the room. Evidently Voyen has recovered the remains of Decius (7 men died doing so) and wishes to take it to Io, one of Jupiters moons, where he and some from the Magos Biologis can study it, and try and find a cure for Nurgles Rot and the salvation of the Death Guard Legion. Garro tried to impress upon him that this isn't a war of science, there is no cure or reason. 

Voyen continues to argue his case, but then Garro upon reaching the casket, sees that it is open and not sealed as it should be (here is where I thought Voyen would turn out to have been corrupted and attack him, as I thought from the beginning). The shadows of the room then seem unnatural to him. Suddenly the shadows are revealed to actually be thousands of flies, Nurgle types, with acid etc etc. Garro sends Voyen(who is unarmoured) from the room, as the latter declares it to be impossible, that their were no living remains and the chamber was sealed. Garro explains to him that it was the warp, and Voyen finally seems to accept this, badly.

Garro then seals his armour and reaches the casket, then commands the crew to open the till now, hidden bay doors. They open to reveal the Sun, and that Garro upon arriving on the ship to stop Voyens plan, diverted it from Io, to the Sun. The flies are all flash frozen and then incinerated as they are pulled into the void. Garro proceeds to hurl the casket out of the ship and seals the door. 

He looks back to Voyen, who can be seen to be disheartened, and accepting a truth that he did not want to accept until now. 

This is where I thought it might end, bit of a red herring, thinking Voyen was corrupted all along, but instead learns a valuable lesson from Garro. Buuuuuuuuut. Sigh. Of course theirs a but. Voyen feels a jab of pain and pulls back his sleeve to see a clear insect bite, and already forming, a trio of tiny sores....

So yep. Voyen is infected, and probably isn't going to tell Garro or anyone about it. So there you go. One of the last of the Eisenstein crew (named that is, apart from Hakur) is now almost undoubtedly going to become a traitor.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fricking hate that. I re-read FotE a couple of years ago and was sadly disappointed to understand most of the named crew died at the end and now this happen? Let a few loyalist remain so and actually survive.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

I've always presumed from FotE that there were a whole bunch of Garro's 7th that are still alive and stationed at the Sisters barracks on Luna. What are they up to?

Also, Garro is increasingly looking like Vader in these covers.


----------

